# Batch processing or one at a time?



## GoodTurns (Feb 9, 2008)

Over the last couple of weeks I have used both the "Work on one pen from start to finish" and the "Assembly line" method.  I was curious how others run their shops.

The question is: Do you build your pens one at a time or in batches?


----------



## stevers (Feb 9, 2008)

Why would I need to work on batches, I cant sell more than one pen at a time anyway.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 9, 2008)

I would have called my process "assembly line" but I do it a bit different.  I try to keep pens in all stages of completion.  Some are drilled and tubed, some are turned and sealed, others have the finish but are awaiting assembly.  That way I can work on any aspect of pen making on any given day.


----------



## RMB (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually do a few at a time, mostly to avoid legwork in my huge shop, and because I glue in tubes with epoxy and it would be a pain to mix it up every single time. This week I did 6 Jr. Gents, within two days. I'm gonna turn some slimlines next to get my fix, without shelling out big buck. You know you're addicted when you get a package from CSUSA in the afternoon, one pen is finished within two hours, and the other 5 are done the next evening.


----------



## drawknife (Feb 9, 2008)

I usually work on 2-3 at a time, some type of kit and then some type of modified prototype, whether it works or not, keep on plugging.


----------



## edman2 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMB_
> 
> I usually do a few at a time, mostly to avoid legwork in my huge shop,



Ok, go ahead. Rub it in while I squeeze into the 1/4 of my garage amidst the boxes, rakes, and clutter![xx(]


----------



## fernhills (Feb 9, 2008)

I use to do it one at a time but now i do it in stages,some are segments so glue has to dry.. Some are acrylics where tubes and blanks have to be painted and let dry,i have several in stages so that i can finish at least one.. Carl


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 10, 2008)

*"Batch Processing"* ........ Has a nasty un-inviting sound to it doesn't it?  Makes it sound like mundane assembly line WORK rather than an enjoyable craft.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 10, 2008)

I do one at a time. Sometimes two, but rarely.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 10, 2008)

I normally have a few styles drilled and tubed, so I can go into my shop and then decide what style I`ll turn today (playtime)![]

I also have a white-board on my wall with customer orders on, these are made one at a time to the specific requirements.


----------



## fiferb (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> I would have called my process "assembly line" but I do it a bit different.  I try to keep pens in all stages of completion.  Some are drilled and tubed, some are turned and sealed, others have the finish but are awaiting assembly.  That way I can work on any aspect of pen making on any given day.



This is exactly what I do. I may 10 to 20 pens in various stages of completion. While I'm waiting on glue to dry or finish to dry I can work on something in another area.


----------



## MarkHix (Feb 10, 2008)

One at a time.  Over Christmas, I tried using a batch approach for some gifts.  I think the quality was better on the one at a time method.


----------



## txbatons (Feb 10, 2008)

> Ok, go ahead. Rub it in while I squeeze into the 1/4 of my garage amidst the boxes, rakes, and clutter![xx(]



Ha! I too had 1/4 of a garage. I have since oozed to about 1/2 of the garage and The One Who Parks Her Car In The Other Half hasn't said anything so I think I now am in complete possession of that half....until she needs it of course! 

As for the poll, I make pens one at a time, but I turn my conducting batons in batches. All the similar wood handles together, then acrylics, then finish by wood then acrylics then do the shafts.


----------



## RMB (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edman2_
> Ok, go ahead. Rub it in while I squeeze into the 1/4 of my garage amidst the boxes, rakes, and clutter![xx(]



Ok, I say "My" but what I really mean is my bosses, who is also my future uncle in law. It's a cabinette shop, my dayjob. I pretty much get the run of the place though because I'm the only employee, and he's a GREAT boss. I still do the majority of my pen work on the corner of a workbench, its just the radial arm saw and drill press that are 30feet away. Its really quite unsuited to penturning, but I make due...sigh.


----------

